# Wholesale agreement and order form.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone use an agreement for wholesale. I would like to have one for business this summer. 

I would like for it to have a list of our products , number ordered, wholesale price, subtotal and total amount for each item. I would like an agreement. Anyone have something like this already made before I get busy on Excel? 


Any suggestions on what I should include?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I did a lot of research on The Soap Dish forum when I wrote up my wholesale terms and conditions. I don't have time to write down all I have in mine right now, but if you do a search at The Dish there is a lot of info. I only have a list of products and prices and the terms and conditions. I don't have an order form. In my experience, larger stores will have their own order templates and smaller stores can just email their order or I write it down at the time of the meeting.


----------

